
Math Songs: Finite Simple Group (Of Order Two) et al. - sumodm
Couple of them here:<p>Finite Simple Group (of order two !!!) : 
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=BipvGD-LCjU" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=BipvGD-LCjU</a><p>Fundamental Matrix Song: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=DgGV3l82NTk" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=DgGV3l82NTk</a><p>RANSAC Song: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1YNjMxxXO-E" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1YNjMxxXO-E</a><p>e Song: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZPGHuuk2bKw" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ZPGHuuk2bKw</a>
======
7373737373
Here are 40+ german songs:
[http://koma.mntl.de/publikationen/liederbuch.html](http://koma.mntl.de/publikationen/liederbuch.html)

